# New to TAM



## Mr. Rocksteady89 (22 d ago)

I hope to gain insight and perhaps add some insight to the adventure called marriage. My marriage is strong, but I also acknowledge that it requires nurturing to be successful. 

Happy to be here.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Mr. Rocksteady89 said:


> I hope to gain insight and perhaps add some insight to the adventure called marriage. My marriage is strong, but I also acknowledge that it requires nurturing to be successful.
> 
> Happy to be here.


Welcome and glad to hear you have a solid marriage.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mr. Rocksteady89 said:


> I hope to gain insight and perhaps add some insight to the adventure called marriage. My marriage is strong, but I also acknowledge that it requires nurturing to be successful.
> 
> Happy to be here.


Welcome to TAM!
Jump right in and post your comments whenever you’re ready!


----------



## Bloxie blue (3 mo ago)

Hello! I’m here to listen and offer help as well.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Welcome to TAM - hope you enjoy the forums. 🙂


----------

